# امتحان gsm



## wind life (15 أغسطس 2010)

امتحان gsm
السلام عليكم 
بعد اذنكم محتاجه شكل امتحان فى شركه جيليكوم gsm هيكون ازاى وياريت لو نماذج وامثله على الاسئله 
شكرا لحضراتكم 
ربنا يوفقكم جميعا​


----------



## wind life (17 أغسطس 2010)

no answers


----------

